# Vermeer 504 Super I baler



## SlewAngel (Jul 19, 2015)

Good evening. I need some help with an error code my Vermeer 504 Super I is giving... E 64. I've owned it for 3+ years & it has always baled perfectly... Literally blonde proof. When I put it up from last cut in May it baled perfectly. Today when I hooked it up it won't tie & gives the E 64 code. It's getting power to the actuator, it will "extend" to start tie & gets "stuck" there. I can do a manual tie as long as I hold the extend button for desired time & then retract to just before the "cut" spot for desired time, then retract again for cut. It is a dual tie. I am doing twine, not net wrap. It has a net wrap option, but is not set up for net at this time. Any suggestions are GREATLY appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

First question. Did you greese the piviot points on the tie arms


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome to HayTalk. Which monitor do you have ? E64 code not in my manual 605 sj but I use the accubale plus. Is that a extend time out code? What you describe will also happen with the pickup in the raised position. ( you did reference blonde proof lol)


----------



## SlewAngel (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you Nitram for your suggestions. All zerts were greased after last use & pickup was lowered. This baler won't pickup windrows very well with it up. It is a tie issue. Bale makes perfectly, just won't tie properly. It will tie middle wraps, which is the extend, it won't do the next step which is the "retract". When I looked it up online the suggestions were that actuator was frozen, open or not getting power to it. It's getting power, when I do manual it gets power to both "extend" & "retract" as they are pushed, but in auto tie mode it is "stuck" in "extend" mode.

I don't understand your reference to 605 sj??? The monitor is an equal-fill/autotie,


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I put a newer monitor on mine as I couldn't find the original (EFAT) I looked up the error code you gave in my book and couldn't find it is why. There are a couple of members with more knowledge will be along soon to give more suggestions. When the arms fail to move/retract you could check out if they are jambed against something or each other (long shot). Another one is the pins at the connections aren't making good enough connection Or the reed/read sensor for the auto tie is faulty ( this is now my best guess) you can pull one from different location switch it out and see if it fixes it. I assume that this happens if chamber is empty too.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Make sure something is not binding.

monitor hooked directly to battery?

Clean electrical connections to actuator ,reed switches,etc.


----------



## SlewAngel (Jul 19, 2015)

Monitor is hooked directly to battery. Nothing is binding or jamming the tie arms. Yes it is doing the same thing whether bale chamber is empty or full. Have pulled apart all connections & cleaned them. Thank you guys for the actuator & read switches suggestions. We're going to try to pull another read sensor... THANKS again.... Will let you know if it works or if I blow up my precious baler... LOL


----------



## SlewAngel (Jul 19, 2015)

Switched out sensor for auto tie... no change. I'm like you all it has GOT to be in the wiring or pins - somewhere - just cant' seem to run it down. Thank you for ALL your help & suggestions.

The thing that really stinks is this baler has been perfect since I've had it, as soon as I pay it off it does this!!! LOL

You guys have been great, even with the "obvious" suggestions. When I'm tired & frustrated I try to remember to check all those "obvious" things & it was so nice of you to take the time to list them out so I knew I had covered those bases anyway. I did go back & double check just to make sure, by the way - LOL


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I suspect a pin inside the plug connection either into monitor or at tractor to baler the female ends can sometimes push back into plug carefully inspect and make sure they are all solid. I will look for the pin schematic I have it from a previous condition


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay if I remember correctly at the actuator one line is hot going out then the other line hot returning. These would be pins 1 and 22


----------



## Kamikaze (Aug 24, 2021)

E


Nitram said:


> Okay if I remember correctly at the actuator one line is hot going out then the other line hot returning. These would be pins 1 and 22
> View attachment 4824
> View attachment 4825


E64 is end wrap switch is immediately attive at beginning of retract cycle. Book says to check wiring harness. It should be pin 6 and a white wire.


----------



## Kamikaze (Aug 24, 2021)

Kamikaze said:


> E
> 
> E64 is end wrap switch is immediately attive at beginning of retract cycle. Book says to check wiring harness. It should be pin 6 and a white wire.


Active...not attive.


----------

